# Getting a better Job



## Charisma (Nov 15, 2012)

How to get a better job when I don't have attested documents with me? is my work experience enough to land for a job that I wanted?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Depends what field of work you're in really. I didn't have my degree certs to be attested, which meant they have to put me on a 'Clerk' visa.


----------



## Charisma (Nov 15, 2012)

because I got an interview for telesales job in a trading company Dubai to be assigned in Qatar, I'm thinking about the chance of getting the job because i don't have attested documents which I informed to the GM of the company who made the interview. thank for your reply.


----------



## rj1o1 (Nov 25, 2012)

hey guys 

sorry to bother you, but can you tell me how can i post my queries on this website 

thank you and sorry for the disturbence


----------

